# Anyone here use Amica insurance?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm curious if they're a good insurance provider?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

All insurance companies are regulated.
Regarding rideshare, you'll want to verify if the carrier offers a rideshare addendum. If not, you need to keep shopping.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'm curious if they're a good insurance provider?


They don't support a rideshare option in their policies, at least not in California.
And you do need a rideshare option/provision for various reasons you can read in other threads.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> All insurance companies are regulated.
> Regarding rideshare, you'll want to verify if the carrier offers a rideshare addendum. If not, you need to keep shopping.


If you are not going to answer the question, why bother to post a responce?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Amica is a good company but I don't see that they offer rideshare insurance. 

Like many other insurance companies, you will need to shop Amica every year. They will give you a low price to hook you in. Then once you are in then they will raise the premium at renewal time. 

Keep in mind that your vehicle is worth less and less every day and the company's risk is going down every day you keep the vehicle. For that reason, the premiums on the vehicle should be decreasing--not increasing.

You should shop for your insurance every year, no matter who you are with just to keep the insurance companies honest. Insurance is one of the easiest things to switch and 15 minutes shopping around, can save you hundreds of dollars a year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> If you are not going to answer the question, why bother to post a responce?


I answered the OP; he's asking if Amica is a good insurance _*provider*_. if you wreck your car doing rideshare and your policy was underwritten by a carrier that doesn't _*provide*_ rideshare coverage then you're shit-outta-luck. All policies differ from state to state even when written by a company with the same name and you have to inquire within.
I'm amazed how many rideshare operators do this rideshare shit without a rideshare policy; it's irrelevant how "good" a company is or isn't if you fail to purchase the proper coverage.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I answered the OP; he's asking if Amica is a good insurance _*provider*_. if you wreck your car doing rideshare and your policy was underwritten by a carrier that doesn't _*provide*_ rideshare coverage then you're shit-outta-luck. All policies differ from state to state even when written by a company with the same name and you have to inquire within.
> I'm amazed how many rideshare operators do this rideshare shit without a rideshare policy; it's irrelevant how "good" a company is or isn't if you fail to purchase the proper coverage.


No you did not answer his question.

Some insurance companies are better than others. That is what he was asking. Are they a good company or bad company.

He neither mentioned nor asked about rideshare coverage.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Then I'll modify my answer: a friend has Amica for his family and he's happy with them and recommended them to me, however if you will be using it for rideshare, they do not provide rideshare coverage (which you need) at least in California.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> No you did not answer his question.


----------

